# Labs call for concern??



## KristaD (Sep 5, 2013)

HI ALL! 
I'm new to this message board. I've been (lurking) reading as many posts as I can- trying to gain more knowledge! (you guys are awesome!)

OK-- I recently switched doctors. 
Was diagnosed with Hashimoto's about 5 years ago. My last Dr. had me on Naturethroid- last dosage was at 3grains. I decided I really wanted a whole-health Dr. approach.

(Honestly July was a crazy month and I wasn't taking my pills like I should- I started to feel worse and worse&#8230; got more tired and could tell I was having hashi attacks- and after searching for the RIGHT doctor - I got an appointment)

My new Dr. is a Naturopathic Dr. 
She believes that Armour & Naturethroid - cause the hashimoto's to flare up (since some studies show animal thyroids perpetuate the auto-immune attack) so she ran my labs and switched me to synthroid. 
I would love any feedback on what you think of my results:

TSH- 6.00 mU/L (0.45-4.50)
T4- 5.3 ug/dL (4.5-12.5)
T3- 134 ng/dL (80-200)
Free T4- 5.3pg/mL (4.5-12.5)
Free T3 - 2.9pg/mL (2.0-4.8)
Reverse T3- 12ng/dL	(8-25)
TPO-Ab >1000 IU/mL (<35) (Dr. said the test capped at 1000)
Thyroglobulin Antibodies- 32 IU/mL (<41)

So &#8230;. 
On 8/5 - I started Synthroid 50mcg & Levothyroxine - 5mcg 
I felt better for the first three days - then&#8230;.The fatigue and exhaustion were unreal. The PAIN has been brutal (which is new for me- never had this kind of stiffness/achy all over- feel like I'm 90!!) Brain fog, and body temperature all over the place. I met with her last week- she upped my dosage again. 
New dosage as of - 
9/4/13- Synthroid 100mcg & Cytomel - 5mcg

She feels (by looking at my labs overall - did a huge panel) My thyroid is under extreme attack-(adrenals shot too) the pills will help but it will take time. I have a massive dairy allergy, and she feels I have excessive inflammation - all over! Ugh. (I'm already off gluten (Celiac) and sugar)

My question is - do you think I should be concerned with such high TPO's? Or is this something that happens when Hashimoto's is out of control? (I do know my previous Dr said (when I was diagnosed with H) my TPO's were over 1500!!- I didn't know what that meant then!?!)

Should I get a 2nd opinion? Or just wait and see what my next labs say?
What say ye? (Thanks for all your help! I value your opinions)

~KristaD


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you on synthroid and levothyroxine...or synthroid and liothyronine (cytomel)?

When were this labs taken? Before you stopped NT? Or after?

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## KristaD (Sep 5, 2013)

Ooopppss!!! I typed that wrong - sorry.

I am on LIOTHYRONINE - 5mcg!!!

My labs were taken before I stopped the naturethroid. Once she got the labs back - then she switched me to the Lionthyronine & LEVOTHYROXINE!! (lol!)

I've never had an ultrasound on my thyroid.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You should call your current doctor and ask if they are planning a sonogram of your thyroid - if not, request they do one.


----------



## KristaD (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks, Lovlkn. I think I will ask for an ultrasound. 
I just hope to start feeling better. I'm worried it's going to take months before I'm in the 'normal' range (if ever) - or at least start to feel like myself. Seems like changing medications is so brutal and the amount of hashi attacks I'm going through is crazy. It's daily that I feel so fatigued and hot and cold and flu-like. 
But on the bright side the pain and stiffness in my joints is lessening.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You might also request a Ferritin and Vit D lab - both of which can cause fatigue - the low ferritin can cause muscle and joint pains.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KristaD said:


> HI ALL!
> I'm new to this message board. I've been (lurking) reading as many posts as I can- trying to gain more knowledge! (you guys are awesome!)
> 
> OK-- I recently switched doctors.
> ...




I agree with the others; please get an ultra-sound at your earliest convenience.

Your antibodies are very high. TPO is suggestive of many things. Combine that w/Thyroglobulin Ab; cancer must be ruled out.

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Increased progression of carotid intima media thickness in thyroid peroxidase antibodies positive rheumatoid arthritis patients.
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology/...rticle-Section

http://rheumatology.oxfordjournals.org/content/40/3/353.full Lupus and TPO Ab

There is no question but what you are hypo though.


----------

